# Welche Location für's Rocky Treffen 2007?



## All-Mountain (2. Januar 2007)

Alle Biker die ein Rocky Mountain Bike Ihr eigen nennen und am Rocky-Treffen 2007 teilnehmen möchten, können hier für den Veranstaltungsort Ihrer Wahl stimmen. 
Die 10 Vorschläge ergaben sich aus der Diskussion im Community-Talk Community-Talk-Fred
Hier die 10 Vorschläge:


----------



## meth3434 (3. Januar 2007)

Hi,

nur ein paar tipps die ich auf grund der Erfahrung vom letzten Jahr geben kann:

1. Gute Idee mit dem thread! ich hätte ihn zwar gleich als kompletten Rocky meeting 2007 thread ausgeschrieben, aber gut dafür ist es nun zu spät! 

2. @ Xexano: kein Bikepark macht seine "pforten auf" nur weil 20 Rocky Hanseln (und ihr habt glück wenns 20 sind) gern den Bikepark für sich hätten! 

3. Es braucht einen der das mal ordentlich in die Hand nimmt und einen Veranstaltungsort bestimmt, eure basisdemokratischen Bemühungen in Ehren, aber jeder der etwas näher hinschaut merkt sofort: das kann so nicht klappen! 

4. Die Diskussion mit Veranstaltungs- Touren- Übernachtungs- Feier- und Bikeparkort in einer Location die am besten aus ganz Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich perfekt und easy zu erreichen ist, ist doch völlig hinfällig! Eine solche Location existiert schlicht und ergreifend nicht....

Mein Tipp wäre:

Nehmt Bischofsmais als Ort, mietet das Landshuter Haus dort (liegt versteckt und gemütlich direkt am Berg, sehr ordentlich, nette Wirtin und für Tour und Park mehr als Perfekt gelegen!), macht nen Gruppentarif mit der Wirtin aus und lasst euch von der Bikestation in Mais wegen der Tour beraten, die haben richtig Ahnung und helfen euch gern, der bikepark wurde richtig geil verstärkt in 06 und auch sonst is alles an Infrastruktur vorhanden was ihr braucht!

Wenn ihr das ganze jetzt nicht in richtig in die Hand nehmt könnt ihr es auch gleich bleiben lassen!

vielleicht nutzt euch das ja was, 

cya
meth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Ich gehe einfach davon aus, dass die Leute die sich für eine bestimme Location starkgemacht haben, danach auch gerne organisatorisch tätig werden . Es ist im übrigen eine öffentliche Abstimmung, d. h. wenn man rechts auf die Anzahl der Stimmen klickt sieht man genau wer für welchen Ort gestimmt hat.

Wir werden's sehen. Danach kann zumindest keiner über die Wahl des Veranstaltungsortes meckern .


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

Ich stimme meth voll und ganz zu! Dass ich echt ein gute Idee


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Januar 2007)

Und dann sei der geneigte Organisator auch noch darauf aufmerksam gemacht dass vermutlich nun jeder den zeigefinger bewegt (abstimmt) aber letztlich eben doch nicht den Arsch (anreist)!...
Ich weiss wovon ich rede...darum sin diese Abstimmungsergebnisse mit Vorischt zu genießen. Sonst ist Meth janix hinzuzufügen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. Januar 2007)

ich war das mit WHISTLER   

Gruß RK


----------



## bestmove (3. Januar 2007)

da bei einigen mehr ein Bikepark Treffen als ein Rocky Treffen im Vordergrund steht habe ich mal für München gestimmt, behalte mir aber mein Kommen offen ... (letzlich auch Termin abhängig)


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Januar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:
			
		

> behalte mir aber mein Kommen offen ... (letzlich auch Termin abhängig)



Das ist doch genau wieder das Problem, jeder stimmt jetzt für sich am angenehmsten ab, um dann vll gar nicht zu erscheinen.

Ich denker der Veranstalter bestimmt wo es ist - und we dann kommt ist cool, wer nicht, hat halt pech (Sorry, aber Bikefestivals finden auch "einfach statt")

Noch ein Tipp...nach dem Reinfall des letzten Males haben Meth und ich damals überlegt einfach ein Teilnahmegebühr in Form von Pfand, T-Shirt, oder sonstwas im Vorfeld zu kassieren - so ist wenistens eine gewisse Verpflichtung da für die die sich anmelden...nur als Denkanstoß.


----------



## bestmove (3. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau wieder das Problem, jeder stimmt jetzt für sich am angenehmsten ab, um dann vll gar nicht zu erscheinen.
> 
> Ich denker der Veranstalter bestimmt wo es ist - und we dann kommt ist cool, wer nicht, hat halt pech (Sorry, aber Bikefestivals finden auch "einfach statt")



Mit der letzten Aussage geb ich Dir Recht aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, nehme ich als Tourer den Alpenraum damit sich meine 4 Stunden Anfahrt auch lohnt.


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> ich war das mit WHISTLER
> 
> Gruß RK




Ich kann euch an einer Hand aufzählen wie viele Leute kommen.
Das ist doch nutzlos!


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Ich kann euch an einer Hand aufzählen wie viele Leute kommen.
> Das ist doch nutzlos!



Hey, nun mal nicht so negativ! 
Die Whistler-Stimmer Condor, ribisl, Rocklandbiker und Rockyrider organisieren sicher für uns Anderen ein tolles Rocky-Treffen in Whistler. Den Flug nach BC bezahlen die Jungs dann bestimmt auch noch für alle (ist doch Peanuts für die 4)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jota (3. Januar 2007)

willingen/winterberg liegt ja mittiger in unserer republik,als die anderen orte.
da sind die anfahrtswege gerechter aufgeteilt.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Januar 2007)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich glaube, dass Felix Recht hat. Wenn jetzt 15 Leute für Winterberg stimmen, von denen dann aber (warum auch immer) nur 2 kommen, hat sich die abstimmung echt rentiert  Aber lassen wir uns überraschen.

Aber auf jeden Fall reizt mich als Tourenfahrer die Mitte Deutschlands weniger als die Alpen, weshalb ich zu so einem eher Bikepark-Orientierten Treffen wie in Willingen/Winterberg wohl eher nicht kommen würde.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## jota (3. Januar 2007)

das liegt immerhin im sauerland da gibts auch berge(hügel)!


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall reizt mich als Tourenfahrer die Mitte Deutschlands weniger als die Alpen, weshalb ich zu so einem eher Bikepark-Orientierten Treffen wie in Willingen/Winterberg wohl eher nicht kommen würde.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Für einen Tourenbiker ist Willingen eher uninteressant. Das dürften die meisten Rocky-Tourenbiker hier im RM-RF-Forum ähnlich sehen, außer man wohnt tatsächlich um die Ecke.

Die Minimallösung für die Tourenbiker im Süden wäre dann eine Rocky-Tour an der Kampenwand.


----------



## Jendo (3. Januar 2007)

na dann lasst uns doch eher einen Termin festlegen und jeder schaut mal ob er dann kann!

Pfingsten wäre wieder ein günstiger Termin meineserachtens: *25.05 (Fr) - 28.05.2007 (Pfingstmontag, Feiertag)*

JEndo.


----------



## soederbohm (3. Januar 2007)

Berge? Im Sauerland? Wuahahaha....

Also "Berge" gibts in D nur in den Alpen, der Rest sind wohl eher Hügel. 

Der Termin 25-28.5. würde bei mir auch passen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> na dann lasst uns doch eher einen Termin festlegen und jeder schaut mal ob er dann kann!
> 
> Pfingsten wäre wieder ein günstiger Termin meineserachtens: *25.05 (Fr) - 28.05.2007 (Pfingstmontag, Feiertag)*
> 
> JEndo.



Einen Termin für was? Bikeparkbesuch Willingen, Tour an der Kampenwand 

Die Abstimmung läuft noch ne Weile. Wenn der Ort feststeht sollten sich die Leute melden die das Ganze (vor allem was genau) organisieren und dann kann man Termine festlegen.

So läufts im Geschäftsleben schon einige hundert Jahre ab. Hat bisher gut funktioniert


----------



## Redking (3. Januar 2007)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt auch negatve klinge.
Ich stimme Felix zu das es recht schwer wird und selbst wenn die Leute jetzt abstimmen, kann es sein das Sie es zeitlich dann nicht schaffen.
Soviel Toleranz sollte aber dann bei jedem vorhanden sein.  
Steht alles (Termin und Ort) ab dann sollte das jeder wie ein Urlaub sehen der mit will wo es keine Reiserücktrittsversicherung gibt. 
Wer dann nicht kann muss hier aber dann nicht jammern. 

So zu denen die Touren fahren. Es gibt auch in Deutschlands Mittelgebirgen schöne Touren bei denen du auch Höhenmeter bewältigen kannst. Trails sollten auch genügend vorhanden sein. 
Klar für jeden sind die Alpen der Traum um zu touren. 

Ich lese das hier schon so raus das es zwei Treffen gibt: Für Tourer und für Bikeparkrider. 


So ich hoffe wir können einen Kompromiss für die Meisten finden. 

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## maple leaf (3. Januar 2007)

Hey Jungs und Mädels,

ich bin für Winterberg/Willingen weil es meiner Meinung nach die fairste Variante von allen ist, zumindest wenn man bedenkt das sich hier rm rider aus dem ganzen Lande treffen wollen.  Also sollte dann doch das Treffen möglichste in der Mitte unseres wunder schönen Landes stattfinden (Das Hochsauerland ist sehr sehr schön )!

Für mich geht es nicht darum die perfekte location für mein Einsatzgebiet zu finden, sondern möglichst viele von Euch kennen zu lernen. Dazu brauche ich dann auch kein perfekt organisiertes Treffen wo jeder genau vorgekaut bekommt wann man zu erscheinen hat und wo man pennen soll bzw. wo man am besten chillen kann! Ich denke wir sind spontan genug um auch ohne Animation sehr viel Spass zu haben! (Soll kein Angriff auf die Organisation des letzten Treffens sein, an dem ich leider beruflich verhindert war)!

Klar kann es sein, dass es mögliche Teilnehmer aus beruflichen oder       schulischen Gründen nicht zum Treffen packen! Aber schon im Voraus mehr oder weniger abzusagen weil die location keine hochgradig anspruchsvollen Touren bietet finde ich irgendwie schon schade! Auch ich als eher Bikepark orientiert würde Saalbach (Hochalpin) vorziehen! Aber wie gesagt mir geht es eben nicht um die perfekte, sondern fairste Variante!

Finde Pfingsten auch ein gutes Datum! Oder doch lieber schon an Ostern? 

so long bas


PS: hier noch ein paar Infos zum Sauerland:
www.bike-willingen.de/bike_touren.html
www.bike-willingen.de/freeride.html
www.bike-arena.de/01_01.php
www.bikepark-winterberg.de


----------



## el Lingo (3. Januar 2007)

Weise gesprochen und genau das, was ich die ganze Zeit zu sagen versuche. Ein Ort, der in der Mitte liegt und somit für alle gut erreichbar ist.


----------



## All-Mountain (3. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Für mich geht es nicht darum die perfekte location für mein Einsatzgebiet zu finden, sondern möglichst viele von Euch kennen zu lernen.



Die Masse der Tourenbiker werdet Ihr aber mit Sicherheit nicht kennenlernen wenn Ihr Euch bewußt für eine Location entscheidet die Tourenbiker offensichtlich nicht dazu animiert durch halb Deutschland zu reisen.

Andererseits ist es einfach so: wenn die sicherlich vorhandenen Tourenbiker Ihren *Allerwertesten nicht hochkriegen* und für ne andere Location stimmen ist es sicherlich auch gerechtfertigt wenn's ein "Bikepark-Treffen" wird.

In 5 Tagen, wenn die Umfrage abläuft, sind wir schlauer...


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

Scheise, wegen Pfingsten muss ich noch schauen, da ich um die Zeit wahrscheinlich nach China fliege. Aber schau mer mal dann seh mer schon.


----------



## iNSANE! (3. Januar 2007)

LOL Willingen ist ja auch SOOO toll erreichbar...Jeder der schon mal beim Festival war weis was ich mit toller Anfahrt meine.
P.S. Dann legt das doch zeitlich auf das Festival dort!


----------



## s.d (3. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Scheise, wegen Pfingsten muss ich noch schauen, da ich um die Zeit wahrscheinlich nach China fliege. Aber schau mer mal dann seh mer schon.




Dann hol deinen Gefälschten Rahmen eben ein anderes mal ab oder lass ihn dir zuschicken.


Also macht mal weiter ...


----------



## Alesana (3. Januar 2007)

ich will auch ma mit. muss ma schauen wann abi rum is und so


----------



## kingmitdemdig (3. Januar 2007)

Bin auch für Winterberg! Ist doch von den hier genannten Zielen am nächsten an Holland dran oder?  Oder darf man nur kommen wenn mein auch ein schniekes rm besitzt! 

king


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

kingmitdemdig schrieb:


> Bin auch für Winterberg!  Oder darf man nur kommen wenn mein auch ein schniekes rm besitzt!
> 
> king




Genauso ist es . Deine Stimme für Winterberg wird deshalb auch nicht gezählt


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

*werbemodusan*

Also Leut's, ich muss jetzt mal a bisserl Werbung für München machen. Auch um eventuelle Mißverständnisse auszuräumen.

*Wer sich für München entscheidet entscheidet sich dafür, dass wir uns da zum Feiern treffen und logischerweise da auch übernachten. 

Von München aus können die Bikepark-Jünger bequem Tagestrips z. B. nach Oberammergau oder Bischofsmais machen. 

Die Tourenbiker sind in gut einer Stunde in allen interessanten Alpenregionen Deutschlands (Chiemgau, Karwendel, Wetterstein usw...).

Außerdem hat München etwas, dass alle anderen Locations nicht haben: städtisches Flair.

Fazit: München bietet einfach alles*

*webemodusaus*


----------



## Xexano (4. Januar 2007)

Hm.. ohje, jetzt stehe ich vor der Wahl zwischen den Locationen... leider bietet jede Location seine Vor- und Nachteile an; deswegen bin ich mir nicht sicher, wo ich meine Stimme abgeben soll.

Wenn es nach meinen pers. Bikeparkvorlieben gehen würde, würde ich direkt PdS wählen, zumal da die Tourerfraktion dort auch mit endlosen Trails super bedient ist (echt wahr!  ). Contra wäre natürlich der ungünstige Anreiseweg (und für manche auch evntl. die hohe Kosten, da man nicht direkt im Zelt pennen will  ).


In Rücksicht auf die Entfernungen für andere (und auch für mich  ) wäre natürlich Winterberg/Willingen ideal. Wäre aber für die Tourer leider nicht so interessant... (ich muss aber zu meiner Verteidigung sagen, dass Sauerland und Umgebung sehr schöne Trails bietet und Hügeln, die nicht mörderisch sind, wenn man sie hochfährt... eigentlich doch tourenmässig schön!)

Meine Tenedenz zu München steigt auch immer mehr, da unser letztes Rocky Treffen dort recht gut abgelaufen ist. 
Contra wäre, dass unser Südstaatler wg. der Distanz abgeschreckt werden...

Meth's Vorschlag finde ich als Bikeparkliebhaber besonders cool!  Und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man am Geisskopf gut biken kann. Alternativ kann man ja auch von BMais aus noch mehr in den Süden fahren... 

Darum vote ich im Moment nicht, sondern verfolge die Diskussion noch weiter... ihr wisst aber meine ungefähre Richtung jetzt (bin aber flexibel!)

Das Datum, das hier schon genannt worden ist, finde ich ideal!  

@AllMountain & andere non-Rocky-Fahrer: Der Rocky Treff ist eigentlich für alle offen, auch für Leute, die kein Rocky Mountain-Bike fahren und wir wollen hier deswegen keine Leute diskriminieren (beim letzten Treff waren auch 1 oder 2 non Rocky Mitfahrer dabei (u.a. Alex, gelle?), mich hat das aber nie sonderlich gestört, da diese Leute echt nett und voll in Ordnung waren!). Man sollte aber schon wissen, dass dieser Treff ein Treff mit Fokus auf Rocky Mountain (u. evntl. DeKerf  ) ist. Kann also im schlimmsten Fall passieren, dass Leute, die kein Rocky fahren, auf einmal nicht mehr mit fachsimpeln können 
Was wir aber nicht brauchen können sind: *Unfreundliche,  rücksichtlose, egoistische Leute u./o. Saboteure* Diese Leute *müssen* zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

@Xexano und alle Non-Rocky-Biker
Versteht mich bitte nicht falsch: *ich will Niemanden diskrimienieren und habe auch absolut nichts dagegen wenn einige befreundete Nicht-Rocky-Rider mitfeiern.*

Mir geht's nur um die *"Spielregeln" für die Abstimmung *, die man m. E. einhalten sollte und die ich am Anfang des Threads auch so kommuniziert hatte:



All-Mountain schrieb:


> *Alle Biker die ein Rocky Mountain Bike Ihr eigen nennen *und am Rocky-Treffen 2007 teilnehmen möchten, können hier für den Veranstaltungsort Ihrer Wahl stimmen.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Die Masse der Tourenbiker werdet Ihr aber mit Sicherheit nicht kennenlernen wenn Ihr Euch bewußt für eine Location entscheidet die Tourenbiker offensichtlich nicht dazu animiert durch halb Deutschland zu reisen.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Aber dafür die Masse der Park-Fahrer! Und so, wie es derzeit in der Abstimmung aussieht, scheinen das mehr zu sein.
> ...


----------



## soederbohm (4. Januar 2007)

Schade, schade, aber offensichtlich läuft es wirklich mehr oder weniger auf 2 Treffen hinaus. Klar gehts auch ums Kennenlernen der anderen verrückten Forumsmitglieder, aber  ich will mit denen ja auch biken gehen und deshalb wär ein Ort nicht verkehrt, an dem beides sehr gut geht. Und der Vergleich mit Flensburg hinkt schon gewaltig, schließlich haben die gar keine Berge und hier gehts ja ums MOUNTAINbiken. Wenns ums surfen gehen würde, wär mir als Münchner der Weg an die Küste auch nicht zu weit, da gehts dann halt am besten.

Mittlerweile bin ich immermehr der Meinung von Felix und Meth, dass ein Platz einfach bestimmt werden sollte von jemandem, der sich gern darum kümmern möchte. Wer dann kommt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> All Mountain, ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du das gerne bei Dir in der Nähe haben möchtest, aber dieses ganze "Werbe-Getue" finde ich schon ein bisschen albern. Wie das oben Zitat auch. Siehst Du sonst noch jemanden hier so kräftig Werbung für einen Ort machen?



Ja, *Du* zum Beispiel. Ich bezeichne das ganze halt einfach auch als das was es ist: Werbung - klar.
Auf den restlichen Blödsinn Deines Postings möchte ich gar nicht näher eingehen, hat Martin ja schon getan.

*Generell finde ich es schade, dass wir uns hier im Rocky Forum anscheinend genauso separieren wie im restlichen Forum. Ich dachte die Marke RM würde uns etwas mehr verbinden.*


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Januar 2007)

Ich weis zumindest schon mal eine Person die ich ganz sicher NIE treffen / kennenlernen will soweit es sich vermeiden lässt.

Ansonsten...nur weiter so: Ihr packt das schon. Denke einigen dürfte klar werden warum wir keinen Bock mehr auf das Affentheater haben.


----------



## bike-it-easy (4. Januar 2007)

So, nachdem ich mir alles durchgelesen habe, mein Senf dazu:
Rockytreffen: prinzipiell ja!!
Ort (von den vorgeschlagenen) ist egal, Hauptsache, man trifft die netten und bekloppten Leute aus dem Forum mal (wieder), und ganz wichtig: die Zicken, die aber NULL Beitrag zu einem Treffen leisten, aber alles nach ihren Vorstellungen geregelt haben wollen, bleiben am besten weg.
Wenn ich (ja, auch ich) nichts zur Organisation beitragen kann oder will, halte ich meine Klappe und nehme das, was am Ende angeboten wird. 
Warum ist das denn so schwer einzusehen?!
Ich gehöre auch eher zur Bikepark-Fraktion, aber das ist beim Rockytreffen nicht prioritär!!! Und wenn es da aber auch überhaupt keinen Park gibt, geht das halt auch in Ordnung. Mir gehts da mehr um die Leute, nicht um das wo und was wir fahren.
Mein Mitleid schon jetzt an denjenigen, der sich erbarmt und den Organisator macht.

bike-it-easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (4. Januar 2007)

Schade, dass Du das als Werbung aufgefasst hast. Dabei ging es mir nicht darum. 
Ich bin lediglich für eine Lösung, die von allen gleich gut oder schlecht zu erreichen ist, wie es Mapleleaf schon so schön gesagt hat. Dabei geht es mir nicht um einen bestimmten Ort. Gäbe es andere, die recht mittig liegen, wären die auch in Ordnung.
Das mit Flensburg war natürlich etwas überspitzt gesagt, was Martin ja auch sehr gut erkannt hat. Mir ist es denn auch egal, ob Du lieber nach Finale Ligure oder wohin auch immer fährst. Das geht mich nicht im geringsten etwas an. Ich wollte damit etwas anderes sagen.
Ich denke, wir sollte die ganze Diskussion über den Ort bleiben lassen, einfach Deine Abstimmung abwarten und dann sehen, was sich ergeben hat. 
Aber eben nicht versuchen, die Leute in ihrer Entscheidung zu beeinflussen. Sind doch alle alt genug, selbst zu entscheiden und sich vorher auch Gedanken darüber zu machen. 
Und vielen Dank für die lieben Worte von Insane, womit auch immer ich die verdient habe!?


----------



## Ohlenschleyer (4. Januar 2007)

mir ist eigentlich egal wo da ich leider nicht da sein kann
habe daher für whistler gestimmt 

Wenn ich kommen könnte wäre meine Stimmer ganz klar
für winterberg gewesen ! finde ich ideal
campinplatz direkt vor ort keine reservierung oder große
planung nötig einfach termin setzten anreisen und fertig.
der rest ergibt sich vor ort spontan genug dazu sollten wir alle sein.

ich denke winterberg ist auch wohl der beste park momentan um
einfach spass zu haben dazu ist die umgebung das perfekte touren
revier muss ja nicht immer gleich ein alpencross sein oder
der spassfaktor ist in winterberg sicher gegeben dazu kommt die
zentrale lage und die einfache planungmöglichkeit 

also macht eich locker und was ihr wollt bin eh nicht da


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Schade, dass Du das als Werbung aufgefasst hast. Dabei ging es mir nicht darum.
> Ich bin lediglich für eine Lösung, die von allen gleich gut oder schlecht zu erreichen ist, wie es Mapleleaf schon so schön gesagt hat. Dabei geht es mir nicht um einen bestimmten Ort. Gäbe es andere, die recht mittig liegen, wären die auch in Ordnung.
> Das mit Flensburg war natürlich etwas überspitzt gesagt, was Martin ja auch sehr gut erkannt hat. Mir ist es denn auch egal, ob Du lieber nach Finale Ligure oder wohin auch immer fährst. Das geht mich nicht im geringsten etwas an. Ich wollte damit etwas anderes sagen.
> Ich denke, wir sollte die ganze Diskussion über den Ort bleiben lassen, einfach Deine Abstimmung abwarten und dann sehen, was sich ergeben hat.
> ...



...und noch mehr Blödsinn! 

Werbung ist, auch wenn das Wort heutzutage negativ belegt ist, ganz einfach *Information*. Es geht mir und vieleicht auch Dir darum, die Leute über die unterschiedlichen Locations zu informieren. Denn die sollen ja wissen warum sie sich für einen bestimmten Ort entscheiden.

So, das war das letztemal, dass ich mit Dir Flachbirne diskutiert habe. Ich bin es endgültig leid...


----------



## Der Toni (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...und noch mehr Blödsinn!
> 
> Werbung ist, auch wenn das Wort heutzutage negativ belegt ist, ganz einfach *Information*. Es geht mir und vieleicht auch Dir darum, die Leute über die unterschiedlichen Locations zu informieren. Denn die sollen ja wissen warum sie sich für einen bestimmten Ort entscheiden.
> 
> So, das war das letztemal, dass ich mit Dir Flachbirne diskutiert habe. Ich bin es endgültig leid...



du solltest deine Wortwahl mal überdenken. Keiner hier hat so eine beleidigende Schreibe wie du!


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2007)

@All-Mountain

Sollte die Wahl letztendlich auf Winterberg fallen,würde mich mal interressieren ob *DU* denn bereit bist dorthin zu kommen?

Desweiteren kann ich mich der Bemerkung vom TONI nur anschließen.


----------



## el Lingo (4. Januar 2007)

Ich informiere nicht über Willingen/Winterberg oder sonst irgend eine Lokation! So viel sollte klar sein, wenn man meine Beiträge hier liest. Ich bin für mündige Biker, die sich selber informieren können. 
Es ist erschreckend, wie sich manch einer verhält, wenn die Masse sich in eine andere Richtung als die selbst gewünschte zu entscheiden scheint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmitdemdig (4. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Mittlerweile bin ich immermehr der Meinung, dass ein Platz einfach bestimmt werden sollte von jemandem, der sich gern darum kümmern möchte.



Wahlbetrug!

ja ja wenn das ergebnis nicht passt, dann schnell mal einen diktator ausrufen! erinnert mich irgenwie an die beiden letzten wahlen in den USA! 

so und wenn ich das http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-F...5QQihZ001QQcategoryZ30746QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem bis zum 08.01.07 bekomme dann zählt meine stimme doch noch!


----------



## s.d (4. Januar 2007)

Du weißt schon das man pro Rocky 1 Stimme hat


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Der Toni schrieb:


> du solltest deine Wortwahl mal überdenken. Keiner hier hat so eine beleidigende Schreibe wie du!



Die muss man sich eigentlich hart verdienen. Mach einer schafft das aber trotzdem


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> @All-Mountain
> 
> Sollte die Wahl letztendlich auf Winterberg fallen,würde mich mal interressieren ob *DU* denn bereit bist dorthin zu kommen?
> 
> Desweiteren kann ich mich der Bemerkung vom TONI nur anschließen.



Nach Winterberg werde ich (und viele andere) definitiv nicht kommen, da es da keine vernünftigen Berge gibt. Genau da liegt ja das Problem (lesen!).


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2007)

...mhm...!


----------



## maple leaf (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Nach Winterberg werde ich (und viele andere) *definitiv* nicht kommen, da es da keine vernünftigen Berge gibt.



Na wenigstens haben wir mal Abgestimmt!  

Also ich komme auch nach München oder wohin auch immer , wenn denn die Mehrheit so entscheidet! 


@Condor, ribisl, Rocklandbiker, Rockyrider

ich bin wohl Ende Juli Anfang August in whistler! Wann wollt Ihr rüber?

bas


----------



## Felixxx (4. Januar 2007)

@ All-Mountain: Und warum machst Du dann überhaupt eine Abstimmung?

Wünsche euch allen trotzdem ein schönes Treffen, Felixxx


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Felixxx schrieb:


> @ All-Mountain: Und warum machst Du dann überhaupt eine Abstimmung?
> 
> Wünsche euch allen trotzdem ein schönes Treffen, Felixxx



Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht: damit das Treffen da stattfindet wo es die meisten haben möchten. 

Mein Problem mit Willingen/Winterberg ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben lediglich, dass die Anziehungskraft dieser Location für die tourenfahrenden Rocky-Fahrer gegen *Null* geht 
Die Grundidee des Treffens war aber ja eigentlich, dass wir was passendes für *alle* Fraktionen finden


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Nach Winterberg werde ich (und viele andere) definitiv nicht kommen, da es da keine vernünftigen Berge gibt. Genau da liegt ja das Problem (lesen!).



LESEN müßtest nur Du mal genau,denn meine Frage galt dem OB und nicht dem WARUM.

Und ganz genau LESEN solltest Du ebenfalls nochmal Deine eigenen Beiträge:


All-Mountain schrieb:


> ...Wir werden's sehen. Danach kann zumindest keiner über die Wahl des Veranstaltungsortes meckern .



mhm 

Abschließend möchte ich allerdings hinzufügen,daß auch ich ebenso wie der Bas kein Problem mit München hätte,sofern sich die Mehrheit dafür entscheidet.Denn für mich steht ebenso das eigentliche Treffen mit möglichst Vielen von Euch im Vordergrund!


----------



## Flow.Zero (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht: damit das Treffen da stattfindet wo es die meisten haben möchten.
> 
> Mein Problem mit Willingen/Winterberg ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben lediglich, dass die Anziehungskraft dieser Location für die tourenfahrenden Rocky-Fahrer gegen *Null* geht
> Die Grundidee des Treffens war aber ja eigentlich, dass wir was passendes für *alle* Fraktionen finden



Ich glaube wir machen hier alles von Anfang an falsch.
Man hätte gleich Organisatoren wählen sollen, die dann sagen wohin man fährt und basta! Die Lokation sollte dann auch für alle gut sein sodass JEDER kommen kann, und dann nicht manche sagen: Ich kann nicht kommen da es an diesem oder jedem Ort nicht das gibt, was ich will (Touren/Bikepark)! Wir hätten es genauso machen sollen wie meth es am Anfang gesagt hat (oder zumindest ähnlich)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Jetzt wird es aber langsam etwas albern finde ich 
Ok, einen noch:



Soulbrother schrieb:


> LESEN müßtest nur Du mal genau,denn meine Frage galt dem OB und nicht dem WARUM.:



Aber das OB (nämlich NEIN, ich komme nicht nach Winterberg) hatte ich vorher schon einige male geposted. Du hättest nur LESEN müssen 



Soulbrother schrieb:


> Und ganz genau LESEN solltest Du ebenfalls nochmal Deine eigenen Beiträge



Und ganz genau NACHDENKEN solltest Du bevor Du so was hier reinschreibst. Mit "danach" Ich meinte ich logischerweise *nach* der Abstimmung kann sich keiner über den Mehrheitsbescheid zum Veranstaltungsort beschweren.


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Januar 2007)

...sehe ich(und viele andere) anders...aber gut!


----------



## soederbohm (4. Januar 2007)

Mei, Buam, jetzt beruhigt Euch mal wieder. Lasst das doch alles mal auf Euch zukommen. Wir werden ja sehen, was passiert.
Ich fänds schade, wenn die sonst (mit wenigen Ausnahmen) so gute Stimmung im Rocky-Forum wegen sowas kaputt gehen würde. Komisch, dass bei solchen Unruhen immer die gleichen beteiligt sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## neikless (4. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ob Du es glaubst oder nicht: damit das Treffen da stattfindet wo es die meisten haben möchten.
> 
> Mein Problem mit Willingen/Winterberg ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben lediglich, dass die Anziehungskraft dieser Location für die tourenfahrenden Rocky-Fahrer gegen *Null* geht
> Die Grundidee des Treffens war aber ja eigentlich, dass wir was passendes für *alle* Fraktionen finden



_Logisch oder eben nicht_
also wenn winterberg willingen dir als touren biker so gar nichts gibt
dann müsste sich jeder downhiller und freerider in whistler das leben nehmen !


----------



## All-Mountain (4. Januar 2007)

Lassen wir's gut sein. Ich denke mittlerweile hat jeder hier seinen Standpunkt ausgiebig dargelegt. Warten wir ab was die Umfrage ergibt.


----------



## Clemens (5. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit Willingen/Winterberg ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben lediglich, dass die Anziehungskraft dieser Location für die tourenfahrenden Rocky-Fahrer gegen *Null* geht




Diese Aussage ist sicherlich nicht von genereller Gültigkeit und eher auf Dich zu beziehen! Hat so einen Touch von elitärer Ansicht. 

Kennst Du die Gegend bzw. bist Du schon intensiv Touren im Sauerland gefahren? Es gibt nicht nur die Alpen, sondern auch viele andere Locations (u.a. die Gegend um Winterberg, Rothaargebirge) in Deutschland, wo man wunderschöne Touren (mit oder ohne Rocky) fahren kann. Es ist sicherlich auch nicht jedermanns Sache (oft auch schon rein von der Fahrtechnik + Kondition her), einen Trail wie das Reintal (eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken) hochzukurbeln. Eine ketzerische Behauptung: Es wird keiner zugeben - die Tourstrecke letztes Jahr hat doch sicherlich einige abgeschreckt. Wer will sich schon die Blöße geben, direkt im ersten Anstieg hinter dem Stadion im Forum als rockyschiebendes Weichei geoutet zu werden... ganz zu schweigen vom technischen Part ab der ehemaligen blauen Gumpe.    

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass die überweigende Mehrheit der tourenfahrenden Rockybesitzer ihr Rad in Gegenden wie um Winterberg (und flacher!) bewegen und dabei sehr viel Spass an ihren Touren haben. Zusammen radeln und Fun haben, sollte das Motto der Tourerfraktion eines Rockytreffens sein und nicht nur Höhenmeter keulen!!! 

Irgendwer wird schlussendlich an jeder Location eines Treffens was zu meckern oder auszusetzen haben, also macht kein offizielles meet and ride übers Forum, sondern trefft euch privat an den Orten die euch zusagen...


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich muss meine Aussage etwas korrigieren:

*Ich lass es hier im Thread gut sein. Ich denke ich habe mittlerweile meinen Standpunkt mehrmals ausgiebig dargelegt.*


----------



## JackyX (5. Januar 2007)

Also ich bin ja in der Regel nur sehr interessierter Mitleser im RM-Forum, dazu warte ich gerade erst noch voller Vorfreude auf das Eintreffen meines Element 70. Aber angesichts dieser Diskussion muss ich schon mal ein gutes Wort für den Bayerischen Wald einlegen. Ich fahre gern und regelmäßig in den Alpen, ist natürlich unübertroffen. Aber für mich und meine Kumpel ist der "Woid" das am meisten unterschätze Bikerevier für Tourenbiker in Deutschland. Den Geißkopf kann man nicht nur bergab fahren. Er bietet auch ansonsten so einiges, dazu praktisch unmittelbar daran grenzend das Gebiet um Sankt Englmar mit Hirschenstein u.ä. Mit ein paar Kilometer Autofahrt die vielen Möglichkeiten am Arber oder Falkenstein, weiter südlich das ganze Schachtengebiet mit vielen Möglichkeiten eine Tour auch grenzüberschreitend zu fahren. Den unteren Bayerischen Wald - Rachel oder Lusen - noch gar nicht eingerechnet. Es sind zwar kleinere, aber auch nicht zu verachtende Gipfelerlebnisse zu genießen. Und hm gibt's ohne Ende. Leider gibt's nix Vernünftiges an Bikeführern.
Nur um mal nicht immer nur vom Bikepark am Geißkopf zu lesen.


----------



## iNSANE! (5. Januar 2007)

Ein letzter Einwurf: Taiwan - dann könnt ihr euch das Rocky Werk mal ansehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (5. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, ich muss meine Aussage etwas korrigieren:
> 
> *Ich lass es hier im Thread gut sein. Ich denke ich habe mittlerweile meinen Standpunkt mehrmals ausgiebig dargelegt.*




'Während die interne Kritiktoleranz groß ist, wird externe Kritik fast reflexartig als Bedrohung des ganzen Projektes betrachtet..'  Georg Meggle Uni Leibzig

Lass gut sein...


----------



## Der Toni (5. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ein letzter Einwurf: Taiwan - dann könnt ihr euch das Rocky Werk mal ansehen!


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist sicherlich nicht von genereller Gültigkeit und eher auf Dich zu beziehen! Hat so einen Touch von elitärer Ansicht.
> 
> Kennst Du die Gegend bzw. bist Du schon intensiv Touren im Sauerland gefahren? Es gibt nicht nur die Alpen, sondern auch viele andere Locations (u.a. die Gegend um Winterberg, Rothaargebirge) in Deutschland, wo man wunderschöne Touren (mit oder ohne Rocky) fahren kann. Es ist sicherlich auch nicht jedermanns Sache (oft auch schon rein von der Fahrtechnik + Kondition her), einen Trail wie das Reintal (eine meiner Lieblingsstrecken) hochzukurbeln. Eine ketzerische Behauptung: Es wird keiner zugeben - die Tourstrecke letztes Jahr hat doch sicherlich einige abgeschreckt. Wer will sich schon die Blöße geben, direkt im ersten Anstieg hinter dem Stadion im Forum als rockyschiebendes Weichei geoutet zu werden... ganz zu schweigen vom technischen Part ab der ehemaligen blauen Gumpe.
> 
> ...



 
Warum müssen es immer die "Quäl dich zur Sau"-Alpen als Tourgebiet eignen? Dann fährt man im Sauerland halt eben statt 2000 hm nur 1000 hm, dafür aber statt 30 km vielleicht 50 km, ja?  

Außerdem kann man bei uns auch immer Trails miteinander kombinieren und befahren. Einfach mal in den Threads von den Entsprechenden Locationen im Forum schauen.



> Also ich bin ja in der Regel nur sehr interessierter Mitleser im RM-Forum, dazu warte ich gerade erst noch voller Vorfreude auf das Eintreffen meines Element 70. Aber angesichts dieser Diskussion muss ich schon mal ein gutes Wort für den Bayerischen Wald einlegen. Ich fahre gern und regelmäßig in den Alpen, ist natürlich unübertroffen. Aber für mich und meine Kumpel ist der "Woid" das am meisten unterschätze Bikerevier für Tourenbiker in Deutschland. Den Geißkopf kann man nicht nur bergab fahren. Er bietet auch ansonsten so einiges, dazu praktisch unmittelbar daran grenzend das Gebiet um Sankt Englmar mit Hirschenstein u.ä. Mit ein paar Kilometer Autofahrt die vielen Möglichkeiten am Arber oder Falkenstein, weiter südlich das ganze Schachtengebiet mit vielen Möglichkeiten eine Tour auch grenzüberschreitend zu fahren. Den unteren Bayerischen Wald - Rachel oder Lusen - noch gar nicht eingerechnet. Es sind zwar kleinere, aber auch nicht zu verachtende Gipfelerlebnisse zu genießen. Und hm gibt's ohne Ende. Leider gibt's nix Vernünftiges an Bikeführern.
> Nur um mal nicht immer nur vom Bikepark am Geißkopf zu lesen.




Geee!  Dann wäre Meth's Vorschlag (der mir übrigens nicht aus dem Kopf geht) mit der Hütte in B-Mais richtig genial! *Ich würde für alle vorschlagen, nochmal durch den Kopf durchgehen zu lassen, ob man nicht diese Idee aufgreifen und nochmal nach B-Mais fahren sollte. Ein Sorry an die Nordstaatler, weils so weit ist; aber wäre das für euch nicht vielleicht ein interessanter Urlaub?*




> Ein letzter Einwurf: Taiwan - dann könnt ihr euch das Rocky Werk mal ansehen!


 



> 2. @ Xexano: kein Bikepark macht seine "pforten auf" nur weil 20 Rocky Hanseln (und ihr habt glück wenns 20 sind) gern den Bikepark für sich hätten!


Ich bin vorhin nicht darauf eingegangen aber: Das habe ich auch schon befürchtet. Naja, fragen kostet ja nix, wenn man das angehen möchte... 



> Ich weis zumindest schon mal eine Person die ich ganz sicher NIE treffen / kennenlernen will soweit es sich vermeiden lässt.


Liebt diese Person blau? Wenn ja, dann: Tag, Kumpel!  

@die Streithähne hier:  

Dann lasst uns letztendlich nach Passportes du Soleil gehen, da gibt es alles, was sich jedermann wünscht... (ja, es gibt dort auch Pensionen, Zeltplatz, Campingplatz etc.) (Okay, die Nord-Östlichen werden hier meckern!)



> Mittlerweile bin ich immermehr der Meinung von Felix und Meth, dass ein Platz einfach bestimmt werden sollte von jemandem, der sich gern darum kümmern möchte. Wer dann kommt bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.



Okay, ich würde die Plätze in PdS organisieren, wer kommt?   
Jetzt aber ernsthaft: Ich würde das schon organisieren, da ich schon mal dort war. Wenn also Leute echte Interesse daran hätten und dorthin kommen wollen, bitte entweder hier reinschreiben oder eine PM an mich schicken! 

Wenn genug Leute ja sagen würde, mach ichs...

Da muss ich dann aber jedem sagen, dass sich der Treff weiter nach hinten verschieben würde (gen Sommer, ab dem 29. Juni oder später), da erst um diese Zeit herum dort alle Gebiete fürs MTB offen sind

Grüße!


----------



## maple leaf (5. Januar 2007)

Mich würde mal interessieren, warum hier einige Rufe nach einem Organisator laut werden? Für was brauchen wir sowas? wenn jeder sich selbst um seine Anreise und Unterkunft kümmert gibt es auch keinen Stress wenn jemand aus beruflichen oder schulischen Gründen nicht teilnehmen kann! Aber überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil wenn Ihr gute Gründe für ein zentral organisiertes rm Treffen habt!
*
freu mich jetzt schon aufs Treffen, EGAL WO!!!*

bas


----------



## Redking (5. Januar 2007)

Wer etwas erfahren will wegen einer Tour im Sauerland schaut hier!

Und für Alle bitte etwas mehr Toleranz!


Ich versuche zum Treffen egal wohin zu kommen.
Damit ich hoffe ich die Leute vom letzten Jahr wiedertreffe. 
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## bestmove (5. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, warum hier einige Rufe nach einem Organisator laut werden? Für was brauchen wir sowas? wenn jeder sich selbst um seine Anreise und Unterkunft kümmert gibt es auch keinen Stress wenn jemand aus beruflichen oder schulischen Gründen nicht teilnehmen kann! Aber überzeugt mich vom Gegenteil wenn Ihr gute Gründe für ein zentral organisiertes rm Treffen habt!



Für die Tourer wäre ein Organisator nicht verkehrt, ein Local kennt für gewöhnlich die besten Trails und nach Karte fahren is auch nicht so der Hit bei einem Rocky Treffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (5. Januar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Für die Tourer wäre ein Organisator nicht verkehrt, ein Local kennt für gewöhnlich die besten Trails und nach Karte fahren is auch nicht so der Hit bei einem Rocky Treffen.



o.k. gutes Argument! Wie sieht´s da mit gps aus? Aber mal abwarten wo es letztendlich hingeht, vielleicht ist ja ein local mit am start!


----------



## Xexano (5. Januar 2007)

Redking schrieb:


> Wer etwas erfahren will wegen einer Tour im Sauerland schaut hier!



Auf der HP überzeugt das hier ... 






Ach ja, nochwas: 

Der Rothaarsteig, der von Klaus empfohlen worden ist, gehört zu den "Top Trails of Germany"
Hier der Beweis!


----------



## _torsten_ (5. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> München bleibt drin, da nie die Rede davon war das der Übernachtungsort zwingend einen Bikepark haben muss.


Gut, jetzt müssen wir uns nur einigen welches München damit gemeint ist. Ich würde für 99438 München an der B 87 zwischen Bad Berka und Kranichfeld hier in Thüringen plädieren.  Soll ich einen neuen Threat dazu eröffnen ...  



All-Mountain schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit Willingen/Winterberg ist, wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben lediglich, dass die Anziehungskraft dieser Location für die tourenfahrenden Rocky-Fahrer gegen *Null* geht


Das ist deine Meinung, ich sehe das anders. Touren, egal ob mit Rocky oder einem anderen Bike, kann man nicht nur in den Alpen fahren - das geht sehr schön auch im Harz, Frankenwald, Fichtelgebirge u.dgl. und eben auch im Sauerland ... aber das wurde ja schon ausreichend und zum Teil sehr unsachlich "diskutiert"


Ich denke, dass ein RM-Treffen irgendwo sehr zentral und mit guter Verkehrsanbindung stattfinden sollte. Denn es werden die wenigsten mit dem Bike anreisen können und wollen. Es sein denn, sie wohnen in München ...  Und Whistler (wo immer das ist) erscheint mir völlig fehl auf dieser Liste.


----------



## s.d (5. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Der Rothaarsteig, der von Klaus empfohlen worden ist, gehört zu den "Top Trails of Germany"
> Hier der Beweis!



Ja Top Wanderwege  Aber man kann bei Willingen sicher auch gut Touren fahren. 
Um noch mal zu dem Zeug was Clemens gschrieben hat zurück zu kommen. Dass die Tour im Reinthal für manchen zu schwer sei und es doch um den Spaß geht ect. Ich kann dazu nur sagen du warst nicht dabei also kannst du auch schlecht beurteilen wie es war. Es war nicht jeder von uns top trainiert und es ging auch nicht darum möchglichst schnell raufzufahren, sondern um das Erlebnis die Natur zu genießen die Aussicht und mit anderen Leuten biken zu gehen und wenn jemand langsamer war dann hat man auf ihn gewartet und ihn nicht verspottet.


----------



## maple leaf (5. Januar 2007)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und Whistler (wo immer das ist) erscheint mir völlig fehl auf dieser Liste.



in den rockys!


----------



## neikless (6. Januar 2007)

maple leaf schrieb:


> in den rockys!



FALSCH ! whistler liegt in den coast mountains !


----------



## neikless (6. Januar 2007)

_torsten_ schrieb:


> Und Whistler (wo immer das ist) erscheint mir völlig fehl auf dieser Liste.



immerhin haben sich für whistler schon mehr leute entschieden als
für andere orte


----------



## meth3434 (6. Januar 2007)

Generell freut es mich ja wenn ich recht behalte, aber in diesem falle tut es mir eher leid......! 

Ich kann euch gleich sagen, dass ihr es nicht fertig bringen werdet ein treffen zu veranstalten, oder sieht es eurer meinung nach so aus???!!! 

Wozu ihr einen Organisator braucht??? also wenn die letzten 65 posts das nicht klarstellen, kann ich es auch nicht, sorry aber das is wirklich zu offensichtlich! 

Echt ich wünsche euch dass ihr es irgendwie schafft, aber die chancen sind gleich null! Wenn ihr meint dass die Streitigkeiten mit der Frage nach einem Ort vorbei sind, täuscht ihr euch leider... 

Einen ernstgemeinten Tipp im Guten: versucht das ganze unter Kontrolle zu bringen, solange ihr euch noch mögt! Sonst verfehlt ihr das eigentlich ziel von so nem treffen bereits im vorfeld: sich besser kennen zu lernen und mit neuen FREUNDEN biken zu gehen!


----------



## _torsten_ (6. Januar 2007)

meth3434 schrieb:


> Generell freut es mich ja wenn ich recht behalte, aber in diesem falle tut es mir eher leid......!
> 
> Ich kann euch gleich sagen, dass ihr es nicht fertig bringen werdet ein treffen zu veranstalten, oder sieht es eurer meinung nach so aus???!!!
> 
> ...



... wie Recht du hast!


----------



## Clemens (6. Januar 2007)

s.d schrieb:


> Ja Top Wanderwege  Aber man kann bei Willingen sicher auch gut Touren fahren.
> Um noch mal zu dem Zeug was Clemens gschrieben hat zurück zu kommen. Dass die Tour im Reinthal für manchen zu schwer sei und es doch um den Spaß geht ect. Ich kann dazu nur sagen du warst nicht dabei also kannst du auch schlecht beurteilen wie es war. Es war nicht jeder von uns top trainiert und es ging auch nicht darum möchglichst schnell raufzufahren, sondern um das Erlebnis die Natur zu genießen die Aussicht und mit anderen Leuten biken zu gehen und wenn jemand langsamer war dann hat man auf ihn gewartet und ihn nicht verspottet.





Ich bin genau aus den in meinem Beitrag geschilderten Gründen dem letztjährigen Rockytreffen ferngeblieben! Reintal ist bei mir zweimal im Jahr bei wirklich 'quälen' verbucht, also bin ich dann lieber allein mit mir, dem Trail und meiner Alterschwäche!!

Ansonsten bin ich wahrscheinlich hier in München und Umgebung der Einzige, der den Rothaarsteig und andere Trails um Winterberg schon diverse Male gefahren ist und die Schönheit dieser Gegend kennt!  

Gut, ich oute mich jetzt hier als gebürtiger und bekennender Sauerländer (sozusagen Heimschläfer bei einem Treffen in Winterberg, wenn mein Job es zulässt)! Es geht mir imho hier im Thread wirklich auf den S..k, dass gute Touren immer nur im Alpenraum angesiedelt sein sollen!

Ansonsten - Peace und Frieden unter Rockybrüdern!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (6. Januar 2007)

neikless schrieb:


> FALSCH ! whistler liegt in den coast mountains !



und das ist kein part der rockys? 

"INSIDER"
Ja ja poste aber nicht beim streichen helfen!

JUDAS!


----------



## bestmove (6. Januar 2007)

Clemens schrieb:


> Ansonsten bin ich wahrscheinlich hier in München und Umgebung der Einzige, der den Rothaarsteig und andere Trails um Winterberg schon diverse Male gefahren ist und die Schönheit dieser Gegend kennt!
> Gut, ich oute mich jetzt hier als gebürtiger und bekennender Sauerländer (sozusagen Heimschläfer bei einem Treffen in Winterberg, wenn mein Job es zulässt)!



Na das ist doch fein   nach derzeitigem Stand der Dinge, kannst du uns hoffentlich das schöne Sauerland nahe bringen und uns auf den Trails führen.


----------



## jota (8. Januar 2007)

ich glaub ich fahr dann doch lieber auf ein Land Rover treffen.
dieses sissihafte rumgezicke geht mir jetzt schon auf den s... wie soll das dann vor ort werden? ist das hier ein hanni und nanni forum ?

schönen tag noch


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Januar 2007)

And the Winner is:

Winterberg/Willingen

18 gültige Stimmen wurde dafür abgegeben. Das waren im einzelnen: 
at4germany, blitzfitz, Clemens, DC., Der Toni, el Lingo, Felixxx, Flowz, [email protected], Homegrown, Hoschiii, Jendo, jota, maple leaf, Morti, neikless, rob-j, Soulbrother

Eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen für ein zahreich besuchtes RM-Treffen. 

Macht was draus 

Grüße aus dem Süden
Tom


----------



## Flow.Zero (8. Januar 2007)

jota schrieb:


> ich glaub ich fahr dann doch lieber auf ein Land Rover treffen.



Das könnte ich auch machen  

Meinst du mit Flowz mich? Weil ich hab auch mitgestimmt
Ich bin so wies ausschaut auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn das Datum stimmt


----------



## All-Mountain (8. Januar 2007)

Flow.Zero schrieb:


> Meinst du mit Flowz mich? Weil ich hab auch mitgestimmt
> Ich bin so wies ausschaut auf jeden Fall dabei, wenn das Datum stimmt



Nee, den hier Flowz


----------



## Xexano (8. Januar 2007)

@ jota... netter zickiger Beitrag... 

Winterberg/Willingen... cool, ist in der Nähe. Ihr werdet es sicherlich nicht bereuen! 

Und auch die Tourer sollten viel Spaß bekommen! Wie jetzt schon mehrere (inkl. mich) sagten: Sauerland ist auch ein schöner Trailort! 
Und euch wirds sowieso so oder so die Puste ausgehen!  

Wir können ja mal wieder später einen Subtreffen in den südlicheren Gefilden machen, damit nicht jeder traurig ist. 
(Siehe letztes Jahr, da war auch ein Sub-Treffen in Winterberg)

Als Datum schlag ich den mehrfach erwähnten 26. bis 28./29. Mai 2007 vor... 
Da ist Pfingsten!


----------



## Jendo (8. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> (Siehe letztes Jahr, da war auch ein Sub-Treffen in Winterberg)
> 
> Als Datum schlag ich den mehrfach erwähnten 26. bis 28./29. Mai 2007 vor...
> Da ist Pfingsten!


Was für ein Subtreffen? Wir hatten doch nur das München WE!?

Bin auch der Meinung das das Pfingstwochenende ein guter Termin ist!
hoffe mal das der Flo auch mal wieder hier im Forum auftaucht! Der kommt hoffentlich auch mit Alex und Thomas im Gepäck Richtung Wberg


----------



## Soulbrother (8. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> ..Als Datum schlag ich den mehrfach erwähnten 26. bis 28./29. Mai 2007 vor...
> Da ist Pfingsten!



Pfingsten wäre ein prima Termin ,würde mir auch passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. Januar 2007)

Pfingsten ist gut! 
Wie machen wir es, einen Tag Park und am nächsten noch ne nette Tour?


----------



## maple leaf (8. Januar 2007)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Pfingsten wäre ein prima Termin ,würde mir auch passen!



Bin auch für Pfingsten! Oder doch schon an Ostern? Hat noch wer andere Vorschläge?


-Ostern 07.04.- 09.04.07

-Pfingsten 26.05.-28.05.07



Wie wäre es mit einer Abstimmung!  

bas


----------



## numinisflo (8. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> hoffe mal das der Flo auch mal wieder hier im Forum auftaucht! Der kommt hoffentlich auch mit Alex und Thomas im Gepäck Richtung Wberg



Ich bin raus aus der Geschichte lieber Robert - da komme ich wunderbar unentspannt und fertig aus Mailand zurück, lese mir dieses Theater hier durch und denke, ich sitze im falschen Kino.
Da ich noch sehr am entstehen eines wirklichen Rockytreffens und ehrbaren und adäquaten Nachfolgermeetings des letzten Jahres zweifle, bin ich noch etwas zurückhaltend.

Eigentlich weiß ich auch wer an der ganzen Sache hier Schuld ist.

Gruß an den Genossen Jendo

FLO


----------



## [email protected] (8. Januar 2007)

Winterberg könnte sich vereinbaren lassen, war bisher nur mit meinem Speci Enduro da, wird Zeit mal mit meinem Slayer in Winterberg runterzuheizen


----------



## Jendo (8. Januar 2007)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Ich bin raus aus der Geschichte lieber Robert - da komme ich wunderbar unentspannt und fertig aus Mailand zurück, lese mir dieses Theater hier durch und denke, ich sitze im falschen Kino.
> Da ich noch sehr am entstehen eines wirklichen Rockytreffens und ehrbaren und adäquaten Nachfolgermeetings des letzten Jahres zweifle, bin ich noch etwas zurückhaltend.
> 
> Eigentlich weiß ich auch wer an der ganzen Sache hier Schuld ist.
> ...



Da muss ich Dir recht geben...
Aber ich hab kein Problem zu Pfingsten mit dem teil der sich für Wberg bereiterklärt hat Spaß zu haben.
Wenn dieses Jahr eh alles selbst organisiert wird, dann miet ich mir eben irgendwo mein fleckchen Erde und bring meine Rockys mit.
Den Spaß besorg ich mir dann schon, wenn mir andere dabei helfen wollen freu  ich mich umso mehr.
Also mal schauen was sonst nächste Saison noch geht. Beide RMs sind grad außer gefecht... Also mal schauen was die Zukunft in jeglicher hinsicht bringt.
Gruß zurück


----------



## Felixxx (8. Januar 2007)

Pfingsten ist klasse vom Termin her  
Muss mich nur noch um ein Fahrzeug kümmern 
Hab' mich für's Motorrad entschieden und Pfingsten braucht meine Frau das Auto  Und 3 motorisierte Fahrzeuge gibt's nicht.

Notfalls fahr' ich mit der deutschen Bahn...

Hopefully meet you in Winterberg, Felixxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (11. Januar 2007)

@ Maple Leaf:

Oh Gott, bitte Ostern nicht. Sonst muss ich mich abmelden, da ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt (und kurz danach) das Zentralabi habe. 

@Jendo: Das Subtreffen steht sogar hier im Rocky Forum. Das war in Winterberg, neikless, Maple Leaf, Redking, Lipoly (Kona-Fahrer) und meine Wenigkeit waren dort... 







Und der Drop da hinten lässt euch pi mal Daumen 4 Meter runter... wer machts?


----------



## maple leaf (11. Januar 2007)

@Xexano

der neikless hat sich den schon gegeben! Aber ehrlich gesagt, mir ist der NOCH viel zu krass! 

Oster war ja nur ein Vorschlag! Mir persönlich würde Pfingsten auch viel besser passen! Wäre cool wenn man mal erfahren würde wer jetzt alles gedenkt zu kommen, damit man mal eine Planung an den Start bringen kann!

Hat hier jemand was gegen PFINGSTEN?

Wenn nein, schlage ich vor, dass wir einen Fred (Rocky Meeting 07) aufmachen!?!?! So könnte man sehen wer kommen möchte und wer eher Park oder Tour preferiert!

Gibt es jemanden der in jedem Falle kommt und sich auf den Sauerland Touren auskennt? Wenn ja, bist du der glückliche Touren-Guide! 

bas


----------



## Jendo (11. Januar 2007)

bei 5Leuten gleich von einem Subtreffen zu sprechen.
Dann hatten wir halt auch sowas in Bmais. Flo ist hinter der Kamera (Mr. BildDesMonats).



mfg Robert


----------



## Bonzai1982 (11. Januar 2007)

Warum muss ausgerechnet ich wieder als einziger eine Bierflasche zwischen den Beinen haben???? Das wirft doch ein völlig verkehrtes Bild auf mich ... ah jetzt, ihr hattet eure schon längst alle, ihr Schluckspechte ... 

Elmo liess die Rehe platzen !!! Geil war's

Gruss

Alex


----------



## Alesana (11. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Und der Drop da hinten lässt euch pi mal Daumen 4 Meter runter... wer machts?



falls ich komm, wenn abi das zulässt mach ich den nich sondern maximal den gaaanz kleinen nebendran


----------



## el Lingo (11. Januar 2007)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch mit dabei, egal ob Ostern oder Pfingsten, und habe nicht vor, den Drop auszulassen. Nur den No-Hander lasse ich besser mal. 
@Felixxx: Ich könnte Dich sicher ab Celle mitnehmen!


----------



## maple leaf (11. Januar 2007)

action by neikless 





action by InSanE888 





pic by InSanE888 





pic by Tim Simmons


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Januar 2007)

Ok, wenn 5 Rocky's schon ein Sub-Treffen sind, dann hab ich mein erstes Rocky Sub-Treffen Ende Februar in Finale Ligure


----------



## numinisflo (11. Januar 2007)

Und der s.d in der Garage....


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Januar 2007)

Garagen-Dauer-Rocky-Treffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Garagen-Dauer-Rocky-Treffen



Das ist dann aber sicherlich nur für die Tourer geeignet, da er ja direkt in den Alpen wohnt


----------



## s.d (12. Januar 2007)

Nein ich habs auch nur ca 25 km oder so nach Ogau und im Wald ist auch einiges geboten also bei mir ist man egal was man macht immer gut bedient 

Meine RMs stehen aber nicht in der kalten Garage sondern schön im wohl temperierten Keller mit Holzofen für die Romantik  Würd se zwar am liebsten alle zu mir ins Zimmer stellen oder über Bett hängen aber ich glaub das wird zu eng und meine Mutter hätt auch was gegen den ganzen Dreck.


----------



## Xexano (12. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Ok, wenn 5 Rocky's schon ein Sub-Treffen sind, dann hab ich mein erstes Rocky Sub-Treffen Ende Februar in Finale Ligure



Ja, der war aber hier nicht angekündigt...  

Beim Subtreff in Winterberg hingegen hatte jeder Rocky Fahrer die Möglichkeit, daran teilzunehmen und es war durch einen Thread vorher angekündigt...


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Januar 2007)

Xexano schrieb:


> Ja, der war aber hier nicht angekündigt...
> 
> Beim Subtreff in Winterberg hingegen hatte jeder Rocky Fahrer die Möglichkeit, daran teilzunehmen und es war durch einen Thread vorher angekündigt...



Aber ich habs doch jetzt hier im Thread angekündigt 

Nur ein Scherz: Ich fahr nicht mit jeden in den Urlaub. Am Ende taucht da noch Mr. El Lingo aka Slayer ULTD aka "rockyshatjederichfahrjetztwasexclusives" auf. Nee, ne...


----------



## el Lingo (12. Januar 2007)

Mach Dich jetzt nicht noch lächerlicher als Du es in diesem Thread eh schon getan hast.


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Januar 2007)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Mach Dich jetzt nicht noch lächerlicher als Du es in diesem Thread eh schon getan hast.



Was findest Du an Deinen Ex-Usernamen und Deiner Ex-Signatur  so lächerlich 

Ich finde es nur lächerlich dass Du dann doch reumütig wieder ein Rocky gekauft hast


----------



## Jendo (12. Januar 2007)

Ihr zwei Zicken seit jetzt beide still!
Ist ja wie im Kindergarten...Klärt das per PM oder trefft Euch vor der Tür, aber lasst uns da raus, das interessiert hier einfach keine Sau welcher Schwanz größer ist.
Danke!


----------



## maple leaf (12. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Ihr zwei Zicken seit jetzt beide still!
> Ist ja wie im Kindergarten...Klärt das per PM oder trefft Euch vor der Tür, aber lasst uns da raus, das interessiert hier einfach keine Sau welcher Schwanz größer ist.
> Danke!



Du sagst es! 

Schwanz drüber...


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Januar 2007)

Ok, ich versuche es mal über PM. Vieleicht täusche ich mich ja in Hrn. El...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (16. Januar 2007)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Vieleicht täusche ich mich ja in Hrn. El...



...wohl eher nicht. Da kommen nur die üblichen Ansagen und ansonsten nichts mehr. 

Darum kommt El nun zum zweitenmal auf meine Ignorierliste und da bleibt er jetzt auch.

Das schont meine (und auch Eure) Nerven und gud is  .


----------

